# Updated "Refer a Friend" page on TUG



## TUGBrian (Jun 30, 2010)

We have now replaced the previous 3rd party referral ap (that broke when we moved off of our previous web host)...with the new TUG member referral page.

http://tug2.com/referafriend


simply type your name and email in the top box, and the emails of anyone you think would benefit from a TUG membership in the bottom boxes and the membership referral email will be sent to them!

Note that any member submitting your name as their referral earns you a free 6month TUG membership extension.

Refer 10 people and never pay for TUG again!


----------

